# Death penalty for Delhi gangrape culprits.



## Desmond (Sep 13, 2013)

Death sentence has been awarded to 4 of the Delhi gangrape culprits, no news of the fifth "juvenile" culprit.



> Earlier on Wednesday, a fast-track court in Delhi reserved the order on sentencing the four convicted in the gangrape case till today.
> 
> During the arguments on Wednesday, death penalty was sought by the prosecution for the four men who were convicted for the gangrape and murder of the physiotherapy intern here.
> 
> ...



Source : Delhi gangrape: Convicts awarded death sentence

Though I don't think rapists will be deterred from this judgement, I think they will become more cautious in committing such crimes. But nevertheless a step in the right direction IMHO. Moral of the story : Crime does not pay.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah just read that in NDTV. Wish that Juvenille would have also got a Death Sentence.


----------



## Flash (Sep 13, 2013)

Though death penality is worst and many are against it, these damn culprits deserve it without any mercy. 
At last, her soul will rest in peace.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm not against for death penalty for such cases. Peoples won't fear law until these guys starts getting death sentence.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 13, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Though death penality is worst and many are against it, these damn culprits deserve it without any mercy.
> At last, her *soul* will rest in peace.



such a thing does not exist.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm not against for death penalty for such cases. *Peoples won't fear law until these guys starts getting death sentence*.



i agree


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 13, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Death sentence has been awarded to 4 of the Delhi gangrape culprits, no news of the fifth "juvenile" culprit.
> Source : Delhi gangrape: Convicts awarded death sentence
> 
> Though I don't think rapists will be deterred from this judgement, I think they will become more cautious in committing such crimes. But nevertheless a step in the right direction IMHO. Moral of the story : Crime does not pay.



At last some justice is served and about the 5th culprit justice is not  yet served. 5th culprit is the most brutal it seems as reported to the  Police by the victim in her affidavit.

When the 5th culprit also gets the death sentence then I think *"HER SOUL WILL REST IN PEACE"*.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 13, 2013)

"Phaansi" is an easy death. There should have been a "better" way to kill them, publicly, to set an example.


----------



## Flash (Sep 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> such a thing does not exist.


\
Why's that?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2013)

the name of the juvenile is not disclosed?

he deserves the same punishment

but I'm happy about the result the whole country is happy


----------



## amjath (Sep 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> such a thing does not exist.



u should say this on that epic thread


----------



## theserpent (Sep 13, 2013)

They should be hanged like this 
If you know what I mean


----------



## duke123 (Sep 13, 2013)

> Defence counsel, however, vehemently opposed the death penalty,



what kind of morons are these


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 13, 2013)

duke123 said:


> what kind of morons are these



Thats their job...thats what the defence lawyer is supposed to do...


----------



## amjath (Sep 13, 2013)

for juvenile its 3 years


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2013)

I hope the case of juvenile will reopen again after 3 years and he gets a death punishment as well ....its just a step on the right direction...and I wish every rapist gets punishment and not just one of those.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 14, 2013)

> Defence counsel A P Singh said he will move high court only "if no other rape takes place in next two months after this verdict".
> 
> "If the country wanted this case to be a deterrent, I will wait for two months to see the crime scene. If no rape takes place due to death being given in the instant case, I will give in writing that my clients be hanged," he said.



Delhi gang rape, Delhi gang rape case, Delhi gang rape verdict, Nirbhyaya case, Times of India


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 14, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I hope the case of juvenile will reopen again after 3 years and he gets a death punishment as well ....its just a step on the right direction...and I wish every rapist gets punishment and not just one of those.



Not too sure about it..Nothing can be done unless the juvenile laws are amended.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2013)

do we really need a law to keep someone in jail ...its just too easy in India


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 14, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> do we really need a law to keep someone in jail ...its just too easy in India



Yes, it is needed.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 14, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Delhi gang rape, Delhi gang rape case, Delhi gang rape verdict, Nirbhyaya case, Times of India



The case is not because of rape, but death caused due to rape. This amounts to manslaughter.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2013)

Full Delhi gang-rape verdict on death sentence: Delhi gang-rape verdict on death sentence

Doesn't even matter if 4 of them have been given death sentence. It can't do justice for the girl who suffered such agony.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 16, 2013)

Their dicks should be cut off & crushed, then their heads, fassnsi is just easy death... hang them in public..


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Their dicks should be cut off & crushed, then their heads, fassnsi is just easy death... hang them in public..



too much Gore....at last they will Die only


----------



## RohanM (Sep 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> too much Gore....at last they will Die only



They have done more gore with the girl. they used their bare hands for pulling her intestines.. such a animal act..


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2013)

RohanM said:


> They have done more gore with the girl. they used their bare hands for pulling her intestines.. such a animal act..



we all understand the anger of people toward such incident...
an Eye for an eye

but main cruel person is a juvenile who used rod


----------



## RohanM (Sep 16, 2013)

A road roller should be used to ride on him... that will be the justice..


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2013)

India needs Dexter.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 16, 2013)

No india needs bane...


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2013)

No, India needs john Kramer aka jigsaw.

I want to play a game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2013)

^India need Ghost Rider


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 17, 2013)

amjath said:


> No, India needs john Kramer aka jigsaw.
> 
> I want to play a game.



hahahaha..well played..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 20, 2013)

Though it changed nothing...



> Woman molested at Lalbaugcha Raja's visarjan procession
> 
> These horrific images captured by a photojournalist reveal how some perverts took the opportunity of the massive crowd to grope and molest women.



Woman molested at Lalbaugcha Raja's visarjan procession - Video | The Times of India



Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q71/1239652_10151902713687139_1946433646_n.jpg



Though these type of cases happens everyday, it's just that this one came into lime light. But that ofcourse doesn't mean what's happening is right.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2013)

^^this is shame and this happens in heavy crowded railway stations also


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 20, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^this is shame and this happens in heavy crowded railway stations also



Yeah almost every place where there is crowd and busy like Market, Crowded Trains and Buses etc.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 23, 2013)

the things happening around in India and to all the people all over the world saddens me  ....what is happening....


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2013)

Probably humans have reached their maximum evolutionary potential and now they are beginning to devolve.



Spoiler



JK


----------

